# PHP5 installieren?



## Tropical (8. Oktober 2005)

Ja, richtig gelesen, ich habe Probleme bei der Installation von PHP5. Ich habe die .tar.gz Datei jetzt entpackt und was nun? Ich habe von einem PHP4 Tutorial das man die php4ts.dll in den Windows Ordner kopieren und umbennen muss. Aber es gibt in PHP5 keine Datei die so oder so ähnlich heißt :/


----------



## michel_tr (8. Oktober 2005)

Du hast wahrscheinlich den Quellcode herunter geladen. 
 Lade dir einfach unter http://www.php.net/downloads.php eine der "Windows Binaries".

 Ob du nun den Installer oder die gezippte Version brauchst musst du entscheiden. Lese dir hierzu auch die Dokumentation von PHP durch...


----------



## Tropical (9. Oktober 2005)

So, bin jetzt soweit gekommen das ich den PHP-Installer ausgeführt hat. Er meinte am Ende jedoch das er auf die httpd.conf nicht zugreifen konnte und ich das manuell ändern müsste.

Was genau soll ich denn da ändern?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. Oktober 2005)

Lad Dir am besten das ZIP-Archiv runter.
Da ist eine ganz gute Anleitung dabei.


----------



## Tropical (9. Oktober 2005)

Tropical hat gesagt.:
			
		

> So, bin jetzt soweit gekommen das ich den PHP-Installer ausgeführt hat. Er meinte am Ende jedoch das er auf die httpd.conf nicht zugreifen konnte und ich das manuell ändern müsste.
> 
> Was genau soll ich denn da ändern?


Habe ich doch schon....
Nur ist die Anleitung auf Englisch und meiner Meinung nach alles andere als gut.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. Oktober 2005)

Ja, die Anleitung ist auf Englisch.
Und meiner Meinung ist sie ganz gut, denn es steht alles drin was zu machen ist. Was will man mehr?


----------



## Tropical (9. Oktober 2005)

Eine Anleitung wo genauestens drinsteht was man tun soll und das es danach auch FUNKTIONIERT?

Aber naja, hat sich vorerst wohl eh erledigt, da mein Computer alle möglichen Macken hat und ich ihn einschicken muss


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. Oktober 2005)

Das ist natuerlich unguenstig.

Also meiner Meinung nach steht da alles drin was gemacht werden muss.
Das ist bei der Windows-Version eh nicht so viel. Entpacken und in die httpd.conf eintragen.
Was da genau eingetragen werden muss steht auf jeden Fall in der Anleitung.

Dann evtl. noch ein paar Einstellungen in der php.ini vornehmen und gut.


----------

